
News site continuously online since 1995 - oldfoxhound
https://consortiumnews.com/2020/05/22/consortium-news-is-tied-for-the-10th-oldest-active-website/
======
notadog
I didn't realize that pay walls on news sites were this old:

> The Wall Street Journal first published online on April 29, 1996,
> introducing the first “pay wall”

